# a quick piccie of sammy



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

only managed to get one on our walk he got a bit too giddy lol


----------



## loops25 (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww Sammy is beautiful!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

loops25 said:


> Aww Sammy is beautiful!


thank you! x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww she's lovely


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Very very pretty xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous, lovely,


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> gorgeous, lovely,


thank you!


----------

